# bucket seats



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

i wanna put 4 bucket seats in my 64 rag with a center console from front to back. anyone know what seats will work? thx


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

?


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

when they put bucket seats there just going for the look not much room back there on muscle cars there called 2x2 buckets, 85 olds tornado has a back seat that looks like buckets.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

someone said older hondas will work. i like the last pic.


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

Heres what I just put in mine the other day, out of a mid 90s Grand Am


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Look at this dude's build on his 60...

http://www.myspace.com/socustom/photos/alb...-impala/3225696

He used cavalier seats.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

ttt anyone else


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

I used stock up front and built my back ones


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

backyard64 said:


> View attachment 676048
> I used stock up front and built my back ones


looks real nice bro


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

backyard64 said:


> View attachment 676048
> I used stock up front and built my back ones


:thumbsup: Nice...


----------

